# M&S Dine in for 2 €12.50 21st - 25th May



## Celtwytch (21 May 2009)

Walked through M&S a short while ago and spotted the sign to say that it's on this weekend. I didn't have time to check what dishes were available, so I checked their website and found the following:

(note: the dates on the website state that it's running until Monday 25th, but that may be because it's a Bank Holiday in the UK. It may only run until Sunday here).

MAINS
British Steak
2 British Beefburgers Filled with Gorgonzola
Cook! British Chicken Breasts with Davidstow™ Cheddar Gratin
Whole Roasted Chicken
Scottish Lochmuir™ Salmon Fillets with Soy & Ginger Dressing
4 Peppered Chicken Breast Fillets
Cook! Sea Bass Fillets with a Chilli & Coriander Marinade
2 Melting Middle Mushroom & Garlic Crispbakes
Gastropub Prawn & Chargrilled Chicken Paella

SIDES
Crunchy Red Cabbage & Sweetcorn Salad
Coleslaw & Potato Salads
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Gastropub Chunky Chips
Traditional Summer Vegetables for Roasting
Mediterranean Style Vegetables
Maris Piper Crispy Potato Wedges
Tomato & Rocket Salad Bowl
Caesar Style Vegetables
Wye Valley Asparagus 

DESSERTS
2 Cherry & Plum Crumbles
2 Lemon Posset
Strawberry Trifle
Fresh Cream Profiterole Stack
2 Tarte au Citron Slices
2 Lemon Soufflés
2 Sicilian Lemon & Limoncello Panna Cotta
Seasonal Fresh Fruit Salad
2 Melting Middle Chocolate Puddings
Mixed Berries 

DRINKS
Le Froglet Shiraz
Le Froglet Chardonnay
Le Froglet Rosé
2x Organic Elderflower Pressé
2x Valencia Orange Juice


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 May 2009)

excellent value.  so much better quality then the tesco offering.


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

Wow some great choices in that list, nice one Celty


----------



## Celtwytch (22 May 2009)

Happy to help


----------



## joanmul (22 May 2009)

M&S in Dun Laoghaire didn't have any posters up in the window for that because I was keeping an eye out for that so I didn't go in.


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

Maybe with it being so small, in Dun Laoghaire, although it is a food court so you'd think they'd have it.


----------



## foxylady (25 May 2009)

I went to the one on Grafton Street on thursday and they didnt have it there or any signs.


----------



## DeeFox (25 May 2009)

I availed of this deal and thought it was superb value - the staff told me that it was so popular that one member of staff spent the whole day just stocking the shelves!


----------



## Celtwytch (25 May 2009)

Strange that the Grafton Street and Dun Laoghaire stores didn't have the offer.  Mary Street did, and I picked up 2 meals on Friday, saving myself about €20.  Just a note on one of the desserts, though: the Fresh Cream Profiterole Stack is big enough to feed 3, or even 4!


----------



## Gervan (25 May 2009)

Thanks to OP for this notification. We bought the roast chicken, which gave us two meals for three, and was delicious. The strawberry trifle also lasted two meals. If this was meant for 2 persons, M&S must cater for giants!
Not so keen on the rose wine though.


----------



## g1g (25 May 2009)

Got the profiterole stack as part of my meal deal. It fed 5 of us for dessert with a few M&S strawberries thrown in. Yummmm!! My m&s didn't have a great range of main meal options left - was hoping for the peppered chicken breast but no sign.  Hope they do the offer again soon!


----------



## DeeFox (25 May 2009)

I got the chicken with cheese, mushrooms and spinach; served it with mediterean veg and it was divine.  Had the lemon souffle for dessert.  Tried the red wine and thought it was lovely.   A great deal - will definitely buy it again.


----------



## muffin1973 (25 May 2009)

We got the deal as well over the weekend - the profiterole stack kept the two of us going over two nights!!  Very tasty 

M


----------



## g1g (25 May 2009)

just out of interest, where did you find the list on the website?


----------



## Celtwytch (26 May 2009)

The peppered chicken breast was divine!  I'd definitely buy that one again.

I found an ad on the M&S homepage for it - they tend to put all of their special offers on their site.  Clicking on the ad brought me to the list.


----------

